# Tchaikovsky, Sibelius: Violin Concertos



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Lisa Batiashvili / Daniel Barenboim / Staatskapelle Berlin
Tchaikovsky, Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Release Date November 4, 2016
Duration01:10:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateJune, 2015
Recording Location
Berlin, Funkhaus Nalepastraße.


----------

